#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Moet ik als Moslim haat of liefde koesteren voor Joden en Christenen

## Cristovao

Moet ik als Moslims haat of liefde koesteren voor Joden en Christenen?

De meeste Moslims weten zeker dat de Islamitische geloofsleer tolerant tegenover andere religies staat. Ze verwijzen hiervoor naar een aantal Islamitische samenlevingen uit het verre verleden en naar de woorden van de Koran. Maar toch weten we ook dat er veel haat gepredikt wordt door Imams en Moeftis (Schriftgeleerden). Daarbij zijn er talloze gevallen van staatsrechtelijke vervolgingen en/of onderwerpingen van Christenen in allerlei Islamitische landen. Als het echt zo is dat er geen enkele twijfel bestaat over de vredelievendheid van de Islam ten opzichte van andere religies, hoe kunnen er dan zulke grote meningsverschillen tussen Moslims bestaan?

Blijkbaar is er iets aan de hand met de interpretatie van de Koran. Zo leest de ene Moslim dat Christenen en Joden onderdanig en inferieur moeten zijn ten opzichte van Moslims. Andere Moslims verdedigen hun geloof tegenover Westerse critici, door te wijzen op een aantal Koranverzen die vredelievend spreken over deze groepen, die Allah dikwijls aanduidt als: de mensen van het Boek (doelend op het neerdalen van de Torah en de Bijbel die Injeel genoemd wordt in de Koran). 

Dit meningsverschil onder Moslims begint steeds meer zichtbaar te worden als we inzoomen op de gewone huis-tuin-en-keuken-moslim en de steeds talrijker wordende Salafist (fundamentalistische Moslim). De oplossing van hun verschil van inzicht is echter niet zo eenvoudig als het objectief interpreteren van de Koranverzen. Ze bestaan namelijk allebei: de vredelievende en de haatdragende verzen. Maar toch is vast te stellen welke Moslim gelijk heeft, dat wil zeggen: welke Moslim zijn geloof op de meest zuivere manier belijdt. Los van de vraag of u het eens kunt zijn met de ideologie. Want daar gaat het nu niet om. Het gaat om de ideologie zelf en wat deze nou daadwerkelijk voorschrijft. Daarna kunnen we het kaf van het koren scheiden, zodat de vraag Wil de echte Moslim opstaan eindelijk niet meer gesteld hoeft te worden. Want we weten het dan zelf. Voordat ik de aandacht van de meeste lezers kwijt ben wil ik alvast maar verklappen dat de gematigde Moslim de strijd om zuiverheid in mijn ogen verliest wanneer we ons richten op de vraag hoe een Moslims behoort om te gaan met Joden en Christenen. Ik zal hieronder aantonen waarom. Ik wil de gematigde Moslim overigens niet zijn of haar geloof doen afbrokkelen. Integendeel. Ik hoop op een opleving van de Moslims die, vanuit hun eigen normen en waarden, vredelievend zijn tegenover andere geloven. Daarnaast wil ik, een ieder die het niet met mijn conclusies eens is, uitnodigen om mij op een ander standpunt te brengen. Maar dan wel graag gestaafd met feiten die mijn eigen feiten omver kunnen werpen. Daarvoor moet het hele onderstaande artikel wel gelezen worden, vrees ik.

Ik gaf al aan dat zowel de gematigde Moslim als de Salafist gelijk heeft, wanneer respectievelijk een vredelievend en een haatdragend Koranvers worden geciteerd. Iedere Moslimgeleerde is het er dan ook over eens dat de Koran tegenstrijdigheden bevat. Dit kunnen ze erkennen omdat de Koran hier een hele simpele, maar door veel Moslims niet gekende, oplossing voor heeft. Vers 106 van het tweede hoofdstuk van de Koran, legt namelijk haarfijn uit dat de eerder geopenbaarde verzen overschreven (ingetrokken) worden door de latere, wanneer de situatie zich voordoet dat twee verzen elkaar tegenspreken aangaande hetzelfde onderwerp. In het arabisch noemt men dit mechanisme Naskh (ناسِخة). Met een moeilijke naam noemen we het ook wel: abrogatie.

De Islamitische geleerden zijn het er over eens dat vele geabrogeerde verzen wel in de Koran zijn blijven staan, waarschijnlijk om te dienen als historisch naslagwerk. Een voorbeeld hiervan is de geleidelijke intreding van het verbod op alcohol, zoals dit door Allah geopenbaard werd aan de profeet. We weten dit doordat de eerdere (neutrale) verzen, aangaande het nuttigen van alcohol, in de Koran bewaard zijn gebleven. 

De waarheidszoekers onder u zullen nu reeds talloze vraagtekens zetten bij dit fenomeen van intrekking. Echter, vragen als waarom zou God binnen de 20 jaar van openbaringen aan Muhammad zo vaak van gedachten veranderen?, zullen wellicht een andere keer aan bod komen. We concentreren ons nu op de vraag: moet een Moslim Christenen en Joden haten of liefhebben?

Vele Moslims beweren dat de Koran het enige boek is dat zij hoeven te gebruiken voor het naleven van hun geloof. Een Moslim die zijn Islamitische theologie iets beter kent weet echter dat dit niet waar kan zijn. Een bekend Islamitisch gezegde luidt: Je kunt de Koran niet interpreteren zonder de Hadith en je kunt de Hadith niet ten uitvoer brengen zonder de Koran. Met Hadith bedoelt men de overleveringen van de profeet. Men heeft na zijn dood enorme collecties met getuigenissen verzameld. Dit zijn getuigenissen van de uitspraken van de profeet (Hadith) en de daden van de profeet (Soennah). Normaliter worden de boeken waarin deze verzen staan aangeduid als Hadith collecties. Belangrijk om te weten, is dat voor de grootste Islamitische stroming vast staat dat alleen Hadith collecties van de Sahih (صَحِيْح) categorie (hetgeen authentiek betekent) honderd procent betrouwbaar zijn. Een eenvoudig voorbeeld bewijst dat de Koran an sich niet voldoende is om de Islamitische leer toe te passen. We leerden namelijk al dat de tegenstrijdigheden van de Koran worden weggenomen doordat het laatst geopenbaarde vers het eerdere overschrijft dan wel intrekt. Als je vervolgens weet dat de hoofdstukken van de Koran geen chronologische volgorde hebben en ook geen tijdmarkering met zich mee brengen, is het volstrekt helder dat je er met de Koran alleen niet uit zult komen. Om te weten welk vers nou leidend is zal je te weten moeten komen welk vers eerder kwam en welke later. Alleen de Hadith verzen geven hierover uitsluitsel. Vervolgens zijn de interpretaties van de Koranverzen, aan de hand van de Hadith, weer verwerkt in verschillende Tafsirs. Een Tafsir is een Officile interpretatie van de Islam door een beroemde Islamgeleerde. De beroemdste van allemaal (en zeer populair onder Soennieten) is de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir.

Nu we de basis gelegd hebben voor de interpretatie van de Koran, gaan het heilige boek nu induiken om te lezen wat er gezegd wordt over Joden en Christenen.

Moslims die te horen krijgen dat Joden en Christenen niet goed behandeld worden door Moslims, verwijzen vaak naar verzen die vredelievend en "vrede bewarend" spreken over Joden en Christenen. Maar we weten dat slechts de laatste verzen die over dit onderwerp geopenbaard zijn geldig zijn om in de praktijk te brengen. Mochten we "laat geopenbaarde" verzen tegenkomen die haat zaaien over Joden en Christenen, dan weten we dat al die vredelievende verzen daarmee in n klap van tafel zijn en dat het naleven van die eerdere verzen een verkeerde interpretatie van de Koran betreft. 

Welnu, die verzen zijn er en ze komen uit hoofdstuk (Soera) 9 van de Koran genaamd At Tawba (Het berouw) maar die ook bekend staat als "al Bara'ah" oftewel: de vrijheid. Uit de Hadith weten we dat Soera 9 het laatst geopenbaarde hoofdstuk is. Bewijs hiervoor vindt je in de Al Bukhari vers 4364 waarin staat: "De laatste complete Soera die aan de profeet werd geopenbaard was Al Bara'ah. We weten ook dat dit hoofdstuk in de historische context moet worden gelezen van de verovering van Mecca in het jaar 630. Een jaar later was het dat de verzen die ik hieronder zal benomen werden geopenbaard, in het negende jaar van de Hijra, oftewel 631. We weten ook dat de Profeet stierf in het jaar daarna, 632.

Maar wat zegt Soera 9 (het laatste complete hoofdstuk) dan over Joden en Christenen? Een heleboel. Maar we hebben nog een lange weg te gaan. Ik zal starten met vers 29 van dit hoofdstuk. Daarna zullen we gaan kijken naar verschillende contexten, te weten: De historische context en de tekstuele context.

Soera 9, aya 29 zegt:
Strijdt tegen hen die niet in Allah geloven en niet in de laatste dag en die niet verbieden wat Allah en Zijn gezant verboden hebben en die niet de godsdienst van de waarheid aanvaarden uit het midden van hen aan wie het boek gegeven is, totdat zij naar vermogen onderdanig de schatting betalen.

Met de schatting wordt de belasting bedoeld die Joden en Christenen onder Moslim gezag moeten betalen. Dit wordt ook wel beschermgeld genoemd. De Arabische naam is Jizya. In de Islamitische wetgeving (Sharia) wordt dit vers vaak aangehaald als de reden voor het innen van belastinggeld van Joden en Christenen. Dit geld zou bestemd zijn voor het beschermen van deze groepen tegen andere volkeren en elkaar. Echter, de Koran spreekt hier niet over. De Koran legt het innen van dit speciale belastinggeld slechts uit als een bron van inkomsten, nadat de marktlieden hadden aangegeven dat zij armoede vreesden vanwege een ander gebod van Allah. Dat vinden we namelijk in het vers daarvoor, vers 28. Hoewel de hoofdstukken niet op volgorde staan, staan de verzen daarbinnen dit wel. Er is dus een tekstuele context van toepassing die we kunnen gebruiken.

Vers 28 luidt als volgt:
Jullie die geloven! De veelgodendienaars zijn een verontreiniging; na dit jaar mogen zij de heilige moskee dan ook niet meer naderen. En als jullie bang zijn voor armoede, dan zal Allah jullie met Zijn goedgunstigheid rijk maken als Hij wil. Allah is wetend en wijs.

In dit vers draagt Allah de Moslims in Mekka op de veelgodenaanbidders niet meer bij de heilige moskee in Mekka te laten komen. Later is men, naar aanleiding van dit vers, alle niet-moslims gaan weren uit de gehele stad. De veelgodenaanbidders kwamen in grote getalen naar Mekka omdat zij pelgrimstochten hielden met als doel de Kabaa, een gebouw dat nu dient voor de Moslim pelgrimstochten en die elke Moslim eens in zijn of haar leven dient te maken. In de tweede helft van het vers begint Allah opeens te spreken over armoede die de Moslims zouden vrezen. Om dit te kunnen begrijpen hebben we de historische context uit de Hadith nodig. Die zijn weer verwerkt in de Tafsir, waardoor we precies kunnen weten waarom Allah hier opeens geldzaken linkt aan het niet meer toelaten van pelgrims in de stad Mekka.

In de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir staat beschreven hoe de marktlieden naar aanleiding van vers 28 vreesden dat hun markten gesloten zouden worden, aangezien alle inkomsten van de pelgrims die hun lange tocht eindigden in Mekka hierdoor zouden wegvallen. Allah voorzag dit probleem kennelijk en bood direct een compensatie, zo schrijft Ibn Kathir. Welke compensatie? Dat lezen we logischerwijs in het direct daaropvolgende vers. En dat is het vers dat we als eerste gezien hebben: vers 29, waarin de Moslims wordt opgedragen te strijden tegen Joden en Christenen (hen aan wie het boek gegeven is) totdat zij de Jizya betalen. Dus resumerend: De weggevallen inkomsten van de marktlieden werd gecompenseerd door het geld dat men zou krijgen van de overmeesterde Joden en Christenen doordat zij Jizya zouden (moeten) betalen. Uiteraard konden zij zich ook bekeren tot de Islam, waarna zij Zakat zouden moeten betalen. Hoe dan ook komt er geld binnen. 

Omdat de eerdere Koranverzen vredelievender waren als het gaat om Christenen en Joden (omdat de politieke verhouding daar destijds om vroeg  Muhammad had nog geen al te sterk leger in zijn tijd in Mekka voordat hij naar Medina vertrok) was deze ommekeer in het oordeel van Joden en Christenen natuurlijk opvallend te noemen. Vandaar dat het opvolgende vers in de Koran, vers 30, de plotselinge aanval op Joodse en Christelijke stammen voor de Moslims rechtvaardigt. Let u op dat het vers met geen woord rept over zelfverdediging of tirannie die bestreden moet worden. De enige reden dat Joden en Christenen mogen, nee zelfs moeten worden aangevallen, is omdat zij iets anders geloven dan wat de Islam voorschrijft.

Vers 30:
En de joden zeggen: "'Oezair is Allahs zoon" en de christenen zeggen: "De masieh is Allahs zoon." Dat is wat zij met hun monden zeggen. Zij benaderen zo wat zij die vroeger ongelovig waren zeiden. Allah bestrijde hen, hoe kunnen zij zo afwijken!

(...zie vervolg)

----------


## Cristovao

(..vervolg) 

De woorden “Allah bestrijden hen” worden ook dikwijls vertaald als “Moge Allah hen vervloeken.” Om even duidelijk te maken met welke kwalificatie we te maken hebben. De Koran heeft in dit vers kennelijk geen goed woord over voor Joden en Christenen. Waarmee het bestrijden van hen, en het innen van belastinggeld, gerechtvaardigd is. En waarom was het belastinggeld nodig? Omdat de pelgrims niet meer in Mekka mochten komen, hetgeen zou resulteren in het verliezen van een flinke bron van inkomsten. Mijn bron is de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir, zeer bekend en zeer geliefd onder Soenieten. U kunt deze terugvinden op "qtafsir.com" zodat u het zelf kunt nalezen. Begint u bij de Tafsir aangaande vers 28 van soera 9, is mijn voorstel, om een completer beeld te krijgen van de aanvallende verzen ten opzichte van joden en christenen daarna.

U heeft hier gelezen wat de tekstuele en historische context zijn. U weet dat de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir deze contexten zelf aanbiedt. U kunt derhalve niet meer vertrouwen op verhalen over beschermgeld en zelfverdediging waardoor Moslims gedwongen waren om “terug” te vechten. U weet wellicht hoe de Maffia doorgaans te werk gaat. Men beroofd eerst uw winkel en komt de volgende dag langs met de boodschap dat zij je voortaan wel tegen dergelijk geweld zullen beschermen, als je ze voorziet van ‘beschermgeld’. Betaal je niet dan zul je nog meer geweld op je pad krijgen. Deze vroeg Islamitische tactiek is feitelijk niets anders. “I’ll make them an offer they can’t refuse…”

Ik heb aangetoond dat de vredelievende verzen niet meer gelden waar het gaat om de kwalificatie van Joden en Christenen en de omgang met hen. Daarnaast heb ik de aanleiding van de kwalificatie bewezen door te verwijzen naar Islamitische bronnen van historische en tekstuele context. Wanneer een moslim (vaak vanuit een oprecht geloof) uitlegt dat Joden en Christenen goed behandeld moeten worden volgens de Islamitische leer, dient men kennis te nemen van bovenstaande zaken. 

U kunt in de Tafsir (officiele interpretaties) van de genoemde Koranverzen overigens ook lezen hoe Christenen en Joden behandeld dienen te worden. Zo moeten zij niet begroet worden zoals Moslims elkaar onderling begroeten en dient een Moslim bij het tegemoet lopen van een Christen of Jood, laatst genoemden naar de smalste kant van de stoep dwingen. Om de superioriteitsgevoelens van de Moslim nog maar even haarfijn kenbaar te maken. Daarnaast zal een Christen zijn kerkklokken slechts bescheiden laten klinken en altijd opstaan wanneer een Moslim wenst te zitten waar hij zit. Dit is zomaar een greep uit de officile Islamitische leerstoelen aangaande de omgang met Dhimmies / Dzimmah (overmeesterde Joden en Christenen).

Let wel: het staat voor mij buiten kijf dat veruit de meeste Moslims dit niet weten en niet eens willen uitvoeren, gelukkig. Maar de vraag was: welke Moslim voert zijn geloof nu goed uit, de Salafist of de gematigde Moslim. Die laatste verliest helaas het duel aangaande dit specifieke (maar cruciale) aspect van de, vaak goed genformeerde, Salafist.

Vrede zij met u allen.

P.S. nog een laatste citaat uit De Sahih al Muslim (betrouwbare Hadith) die geen spaan heel laat van de veronderstelling dat Moslims slechts uit zelfverdediging mogen vechten:

Sahih Muslim 30—Muhammad said: “I have been commanded to fight against people so long as they do not declare that there is no god but Allah.”

----------


## adrem5

true indeed.

----------

